# FS/FT: Red Turq Discus with pics



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a red turq around 2.5" for 20$ if your interested in trading im looking for other discus.

Thanks


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

B u m p~!!!


----------



## Roaming Ravyn (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi..
Do you have any pics?
Thanks


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

picture is up~


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Bumppppppppp!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumpppppp.


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

price drop now 20$


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumppppppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

bumppppppp


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

to the top!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

Pending...


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

one 3.5 inch red turq 30$!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

pending...


----------

